# Hoyt limb question



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

I bought a used 2013 Hoyt Carbon Element G3 in 2013 and have been using it since. I love the bow but some minor splintering has developed on the sides of the limbs which makes me very uneasy about shooting it. Should I buy new limbs? If so, where can I buy new limbs? 
thanks


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Ant Hoyt dealer will be able to get you some, could very well be a warranty issue....


----------

